# INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER COMMITTEE



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

We would like to invite all car clubs in the local area to get together and form a committee to coordinate with each other and come together her to schedule all our events to be able to be there for each other and support one anothers functions. Post ideas
row call


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

LETS GET IT TOGETHER, WE ARE IN!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Coo let's get the word out.


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

Were down! Lets do this!:thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

LO NUESTRO IS IN.....BUT WE NEED A MORE ORIGINAL COMITTEE NAME!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Definetly we cam all decide that when we get together.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cisco53 (Sep 7, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

lo nuestro said:


> LO NUESTRO IS IN.....BUT WE NEED A MORE ORIGINAL COMITTEE NAME!


HOW THIS "INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER CONSOLE"


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

U know TRADITION CC is down!!!!


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

You can count Trucha in!!!Its about time we do this!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:were in Est Cruziers


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

kets get two/three reps from the club and meet somewhere. the fewer the better to avoid Kaos and keep it professional.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes I think 2 representative from each club is enough. Well what about we meet up this weekend ..any suggestions? Place, time?


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Open for ideas.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*give it some more time ...how about in like two weeks or something so we know who is down and serious about this.that should be plenty of time to organize this.im open to place...dont matter. NO ALCOHOL..lol*


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

SOUND GREAT... LETS SEE WHO ELSE IS IN WITH THIS IDEA.


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup::h5:


lo nuestro said:


> *give it some more time ...how about in like two weeks or something so we know who is down and serious about this.that should be plenty of time to organize this.im open to place...dont matter. NO ALCOHOL..lol*


----------



## DEMON NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2011)

Lowriders only? my name is demon from nokturnal car club ie chapter we would like to show our respect towards the lowriding scene by supporting as many shows as possible, our cars are alittle different but we share the same love for the show/family scene.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

DEMON NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB said:


> Lowriders only? my name is demon from nokturnal car club ie chapter we would like to show our respect towards the lowriding scene by supporting as many shows as possible, our cars are alittle different but we share the same love for the show/family scene.


Quite true Demon,i see you guys around. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

DEMON NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB said:


> Lowriders only? my name is demon from nokturnal car club ie chapter we would like to show our respect towards the lowriding scene by supporting as many shows as possible, our cars are alittle different but we share the same love for the show/family scene.


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:Yes they NOKTURNAL always supports!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Definetly


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

This will definetly be good for everyone


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Good times I.E is in


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

65ragrider said:


> Good times I.E is in


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

STYLISTICS IE IS IN LET US KNOW WHEN AND WHERE


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY CC IS IN KEEP US POSTED


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Gangs To Grace is IN!!! Keep us posted, most of you have my number if not get at me and I will get it to you!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone else would like to participate?


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

When .....maybe Sat. July 2nd ????


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TraditionCC said:


> When .....maybe Sat. July 2nd ????


 Lo Nuestro is having a show that day!


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

the homie said u can count his club in Sensations IE


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

BLACK79REGAL said:


> the homie said u can count his club in Sensations IE


 Right on


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

We might have our new shop in Paramount, California, but the I.E. is where I lay my head down to sleep, with that said, I will try my best to support this movement. :thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

All Out Customs said:


> We might have our new shop in Paramount, California, but the I.E. is where I lay my head down to sleep, with that said, I will try my best to support this movement. :thumbsup:


We appreciate the support its all good for the Lowrider movement.


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

YOU GUYS HAVE MY SUPPORT


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!! Keep me posted homies


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

when is this gonna happen you have enough clubs to start it lets have the meeting


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

agree


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

65ragrider said:


> when is this gonna happen you have enough clubs to start it lets have the meeting


 
I Agree


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

Im wit it


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Let's do this...so when would be good?
Any sat. Or sun. How bout on a Sunday morning?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sunday Morning is not good for us, afternoon is cool....


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

I am the president of Low For Show CC out of SD North County. But, 4 of us live in Murrieta, so if it's cool I would like to support this. Thanks


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Let's do this...so when would be good?
> Any sat. Or sun. How bout on a Sunday morning?


 
I think the sooner the better because every one is gonna have their summer shows and cruises soon so that will give every one enogh time to make flyers and all that good stuff.


----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

T T T


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Sunday afternoon works for us


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Royal Fantasies is in just PM me the date and time and we will be there please PM me


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

we in homies


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

D-boy from Rollerz Only Riverside, will like to support this :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

sup this sunis anyone going devo picnic in ontario


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT


----------



## jonesperez (Aug 17, 2009)

i say have it at cool cat tattoo in bloomington..plenty of parking for cars


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

sp00kyi3 said:


> sup this sunis anyone going devo picnic in ontario


were are:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

KINFOKE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

When is this going on pm me with info pls.


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT !!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey how about 7/10/11 which is not tomorrow but next sunday. This way we can all see when we are having our car shows????????????


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> TTT


 

At ???????3opm??????? and where at a park???


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> Hey how about 7/10/11 which is not tomorrow but next sunday. This way we can all see when we are having our car shows????????????


The Tradition So Cal show is that day in Fontana...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> The Tradition So Cal show is that day in Fontana...


how about on saturday..??? btw we are going to try to make it out to gangs to grace show today i hope its not as hot as it was in hemet yesterday...........


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> how about on saturday..??? btw we are going to try to make it out to gangs to grace show today i hope its not as hot as it was in hemet yesterday...........


Thanks for coming out!! It was hot, but not that hot, there was a good breeze. How about meeting on a Friday night, I can set something up at the church, get the cafe open and meet in there... Just a thought...


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

meet at tradtion showin fontana


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CAR WASH LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB _







CAR WASH_ 

*







CAR WASH AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS MORENO VALLEY *

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/09/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA.
SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOUR MAMAS RANFLA







TOO

COME AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR OUR KIDS !!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

G2G_Al said:


> Thanks for coming out!! It was hot, but not that hot, there was a good breeze. How about meeting on a Friday night, I can set something up at the church, get the cafe open and meet in there... Just a thought...


That sound like a good idea.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Let's get theis started then ...this friday at gang to grace church cafe. 6 pm sound good?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Let's get theis started then ...this friday at gang to grace church cafe. 6 pm sound good?


Wont work for me, got my mother-in-laws 80th birthday party that weekend and got to set up on friday..

Let me check with Pastor Eddie and I will post up a date, I will shoot for July 29th this way we can let everyone know.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

What about sunday july 17 like at 2pm


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> What about sunday july 17 like at 2pm


Let's Do it on the 17th at 2:30 at the church. Please let me know if this is a go so I can let the church know!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds like a go. This Sunday july 17 230pm could u post the address. So everyone will know how to get there.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds like a go...could you post the address


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sunday July 17th 2:30pm 
2 Reps per club, perferably Prez's
Meeting at 
Southern California Dream Center
1024 Phillips Blvd
Pomona CA 91762
Corner of San Antonio and Phillips Blvd in Pomona
Same as our crusie nights!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

If you have Ideas write them down and bring them, let's get this going!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

All clubs in the local area are welcome to come and participate in this meeting. This is an effort to unit all clubs in the Lowrider community and cordinate with one another. So we can support each other. :thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

This is not exclusive to the I.E. its open for all areas.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> All clubs in the local area are welcome to come and participate in this meeting. This is an effort to unit all clubs in the Lowrider community and cordinate with one another. So we can support each other. :thumbsup:


 Right on!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This Sunday right gents


----------



## DEMON NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2011)

WOULD LOVE 2 MAKE IT AND REP IT FOR NOKTURNAL IE BUT WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH FOR ONE OF OUR FALLEN MEMBERS THAT IS IN CRITICAL CONDITION.. MAYBE NEXT TIME GUYS BUT NOK IE IS DOWN


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

DEMON NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB said:


> WOULD LOVE 2 MAKE IT AND REP IT FOR NOKTURNAL IE BUT WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH FOR ONE OF OUR FALLEN MEMBERS THAT IS IN CRITICAL CONDITION.. MAYBE NEXT TIME GUYS BUT NOK IE IS DOWN


demon sorry to hear about your member our prayers and thoughts are with you guys...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

Est cruizers will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

Is this still on for Today cause im hearing it was canceled?Please let me know asap.Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

No it is still on, 2:30 at the dream center!! I don't know were the canceled rumor came from....


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Greatr job putting this together guys! I would like to see the next meeting in a more centralized location in the Inland Empire. thanks.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

We would like to thank all the clubs that showed up... We had 14 Clubs that showed for this inagaural meeting. I will post up the list and more info later... Got to run for now.. Look for updates tonight!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

The clubs that were in attendance were:
Gangs To Grace CC
Ontario Classics CC
Tradition IE CC
Trucha CC
Drifting On A Memory CC
Down South CC
Raza Style CC
Duke's CC San Bernardino
Goodtimes IE CC
Lo Nuestro CC
E St Cruizers CC
Fine Life CC
Latin Luxury CC
Legacy CC

If I missed anyone, Sorry just let me know!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Our next meeting will be Sunday August 21st at 2:30 Fairmount Park, Riverside... 60fwy and Market. More info to follow...


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

G2G_Al said:


> Our next meeting will be Sunday August 21st at 2:30 Fairmount Park, Riverside... 60fwy and Market. More info to follow...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

We got alot of good ideas. Now all we have to do is put them into play.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks to all the clubs who participated. And for those who couldn't make it, hope to see you at the next one.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT
4
IE


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Good meeting I see the I.E doing big things


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sounds like this was a good turn out. Glad to hear the rumor about it being cancelled did not affect the turn out. People need to realize this is a positive thing the Car Clubs are doing. I think if all clubs come together with the positive attitude of trying to make Lowriding more positive in the community the IE is going to go a long way. We have to remember unfortunately outside the low rider community there’s is a stigma that we are all gang members or ex gang members and we don’t receive the same respect that the Hot Rod scene gets. I think if all Car Clubs keep this positive and Unit as one (Alliance, Committee, Association, or Group) then All the communities will eventually start seeing this Lifestyle in a different light. Much Respect to All the Car Clubs that are trying to make a difference. Let’s remember the Unity you start today will affect your children and the Low rider Scene for the next generations to come. Stay strong and united and the haters will soon fall off.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Well said Jesse, I know we have talked about doing this for a long time. Well the talk is over, IE is coming together!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

I know ha


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

I know ja


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

We missed this one but DEDICATION C.C (I.E chapter) will be at the next one for sure


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

T T T


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> We missed this one but DEDICATION C.C (I.E chapter) will be at the next one for sure


 thanks for the support Homie its gonna be big.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


BIGJ77MC said:


> Sounds like this was a good turn out. Glad to hear the rumor about it being cancelled did not affect the turn out. People need to realize this is a positive thing the Car Clubs are doing. I think if all clubs come together with the positive attitude of trying to make Lowriding more positive in the community the IE is going to go a long way. We have to remember unfortunately outside the low rider community there’s is a stigma that we are all gang members or ex gang members and we don’t receive the same respect that the Hot Rod scene gets. I think if all Car Clubs keep this positive and Unit as one (Alliance, Committee, Association, or Group) then All the communities will eventually start seeing this Lifestyle in a different light. Much Respect to All the Car Clubs that are trying to make a difference. Let’s remember the Unity you start today will affect your children and the Low rider Scene for the next generations to come. Stay strong and united and the haters will soon fall off.


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks to all for making "bringing back Cruising on E Steeet, San Bernardino" a great 3 month. Unfortunely, SBPD has shut it down. No cruise for August.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

gjbotello said:


> thanks to all for making "bringing back Cruising on E Steeet, San Bernardino" a great 3 month. Unfortunely, SBPD has shut it down. No cruise for August.


 Sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Sounds like this was a good turn out. Glad to hear the rumor about it being cancelled did not affect the turn out. People need to realize this is a positive thing the Car Clubs are doing. I think if all clubs come together with the positive attitude of trying to make Lowriding more positive in the community the IE is going to go a long way. We have to remember unfortunately outside the low rider community there’s is a stigma that we are all gang members or ex gang members and we don’t receive the same respect that the Hot Rod scene gets. I think if all Car Clubs keep this positive and Unit as one (Alliance, Committee, Association, or Group) then All the communities will eventually start seeing this Lifestyle in a different light. Much Respect to All the Car Clubs that are trying to make a difference. Let’s remember the Unity you start today will affect your children and the Low rider Scene for the next generations to come. Stay strong and united and the haters will soon fall off.



Stylistics IE was not able to make it to the first meeting however wants to be part of this and is plannibg to be at the next meeting


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY AUGUST 2OTH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4:OOPM MEET UP . 4:30 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I will be at at the Ontario Classics show today, if you want to be on the mailing list for the IE Committee get at me, I will get you on it...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I am working on email list that I will send to everyone that was at the first meeting, if you want to be part of this email list pm me you email address, name, club and phone number.
Thanks!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

rareclass ie will be at the next one.. their are a few clubs that didnt know about this.. so pleas spread the wrd


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

hope to see all u guys at our cruise august 20th at corona park . 630 e 6th st, corona ,ca .. it get pretty big .. so please come and support cruising in the i.e


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> LO NUESTRO IS IN.....BUT WE NEED A MORE ORIGINAL COMITTEE NAME!


Lowrider empire


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Lowrider empire


 Inland emperors Lowrider committee


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Inland emperors Lowrider committee


 Empire commity


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

I know ha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> We would like to invite all car clubs in the local area to get together and form a committee to coordinate with each other and come together her to schedule all our events to be able to be there for each other and support one anothers functions. Post ideasrow call


emm hmmm


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> emm hmmm


 Dis nice


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Emm hmmm


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .[/B][/QUOTE]firmer


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Our next meeting will be Sunday August 21st at 2:30 Fairmount Park, Riverside... 60fwy and Market. More info to follow...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

LegacySoCalifasCC said:


> :thumbsup:


hope to see u and yur club at the cruise on august 20th.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .[/B]


firmer[/QUOTE] Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY AUGUST 2OTH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4:OOPM MEET UP . 4:30 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS *

*CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA , CA
4PM MEET UP , 430 ROLLOUT*


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *SATURDAY AUGUST 2OTH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4:OOPM MEET UP . 4:30 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS **CORONA PARK630 E 6TH ST, CORONA , CA4PM MEET UP , 430 ROLLOUT*


 Man I wish I was going to be in town to participate in this Well maybe next time


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

wet-n-wild said:


> Man I wish I was going to be in town to participate in this Well maybe next time


tell your club brothers, to come represent for u .. but dnt trip we have this every month


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking foward to all the clubs in the local area to come out and be part of this movement


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/09/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA.
SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOURCAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM
CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 8/13/2011.


The adress to the burger joint is ...................... 23670 Sunnymead Blvd., Moreno Valley, CA, 92553 ......................................

its easy to get there just jump on the 60 get off on piggoen pass/ fredrick (the exit for the mall) 
and keep going staight off the offramp. sunny mead will be on the left hand 
you will see a lolo in the front 

Reg car wash........ $ Donation.......
*first 20cars............... get a wash and wax by profesional detailers.............for a donation of $25 
*.............mira watcha muy chingones..............













*Thank you all for your support in advanced!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Looking foward to all the clubs in the local area to come out and be part of this movement



right on!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> right on!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> emm hmmm


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BtIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/09/113670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA.SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOURCAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PMCAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 8/13/2011.The adress to the burger joint is ...................... 23670 Sunnymead Blvd., Moreno Valley, CA, 92553 ......................................its easy to get there just jump on the 60 get off on piggoen pass/ fredrick (the exit for the mall) and keep going staight off the offramp. sunny mead will be on the left hand you will see a lolo in the front Reg car wash........ $ Donation.......*first 20cars............... get a wash and wax by profesional detailers.............for a donation of $25 *.............mira watcha muy chingones..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ttt


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


 Ttt


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

G2G_Al said:


> Our next meeting will be Sunday August 21st at 2:30 Fairmount Park, Riverside... 60fwy and Market. More info to follow...


any sooner than 230??????
:worship:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Last One saturday AUGUST 27th! hope u guys can make it out to see us off!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> any sooner than 230??????:worship:


 Q vo big Sal I kno ha


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

...yeah i have to DJ at some show in san jacinto at 5


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Good times I.E will be there


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

65ragrider said:


> Good times I.E will be there


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> any sooner than 230??????
> :worship:


 Can you please try to make it earlier bcs we need to be in a car show in San Jacinto


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Can you please try to make it earlier bcs we need to be in a car show in San Jacinto


 Its kind of hard we gota hit up al from gangs to grace cause the time was set at the dream center last with 15 clubs present post on als gangs to grace o class is down for eny time


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Will 1:30pm work for everyone?? Fairmont Park behind the Train, the 2nd entrance from the 60fwy. Let's do this...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY this sat august 20th 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> Will 1:30pm work for everyone?? Fairmont Park behind the Train, the 2nd entrance from the 60fwy. Let's do this...


:thumbsup: you all in??


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> :thumbsup: you all in??


 Im in we just gota do word of mouth cause not everyone goes on Layitlow


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *SATURDAY this sat august 20th 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


 Sounds good


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Will 1:30pm work for everyone?? Fairmont Park behind the Train, the 2nd entrance from the 60fwy. Let's do this...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Sounds good


 To the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

LegacySoCalifasCC said:


> :thumbsup:


 Firme


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Looking foward to all the clubs in the local area to come out and be part of this movement


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Will 1:30pm work for everyone?? Fairmont Park behind the Train, the 2nd entrance from the 60fwy. Let's do this...


 Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY LAST CAR WASH!!!!!!!!!! CAR WASH 
*CAR WASH AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS MORENO VALLEY *

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/20/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA. 












SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOUR MAMAS RANFLA TOO COME AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR OUR KIDS !!!


WE ARE ALSO RAFFELING THIS BLACK LOWRIDER BIKE IN THE PICTURE IT IS ONLY $5 A TICKET AND YOU MUST BE PRESENT IN ORDER TO WIN. THANKS TO ALL YOU FROM THE LATIN LUXURY FAMILY....​


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I have the Phone list together for those who attended the first meeting. If you want a copy of the list or would like to be put on the list, please email me at [email protected] and I will add you and send you a list. Please give me your Name, Club, Phone number, Email address.
Thanks


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> I have the Phone list together for those who attended the first meeting. If you want a copy of the list or would like to be put on the list, please email me at [email protected] and I will add you and send you a list. Please give me your Name, Club, Phone number, Email address.Thanks


ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *SATURDAY this sat august 20th 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


 Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> I have the Phone list together for those who attended the first meeting. If you want a copy of the list or would like to be put on the list, please email me at [email protected] and I will add you and send you a list. Please give me your Name, Club, Phone number, Email address.Thanks


TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> Will 1:30pm work for everyone?? Fairmont Park behind the Train, the 2nd entrance from the 60fwy. Let's do this...


 TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

simon lets just make it 1:30 and thats that.......


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

1:30 it is, we are on, I have emailed and texted those who's numbers and emails for.


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Alex. E St. Cruizers will be there


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Tomorrow is the cruise into sunset event . Please come out and support .4 pm meet up . 630 e 6 th , corona, ca


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

gjbotello said:


> Thanks Alex. E St. Cruizers will be there


Thanks, you and your wife had some great idea at the last meeting, I hope you will share some of your thoughts on Sunday...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*TODAY , TODAY, TODAY !!! COME AND CRUISE THE BLVD ...4PM CORONA PARK , 430 ROLL OUT ..
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA *









*TODAY , TODAY, TODAY !!! COME AND CRUISE THE BLVD ...4PM CORONA PARK , 430 ROLL OUT ..
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Another Meeting that went well. We had 19 Clubs show up. We have started a Start up Committee of 5 members to start putting a visions statement and guildlines together. Our next meet will be anouced soon.

Clubs in Attendance:
Gangs to Grace
Ontario Classics
Drifting on a Memory
Old School
E st Cruizers
Legacy
Real Classics
Uniques IE
Goodtimes IE
Kinfoke 
Old Style Classic
Latin Luxury
Trucha
Dukes SB
Legends
Str8 Tippin
Hater Huntaz
Fine Life
Lo Nuestro

Thank You All for your input!!


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

This is going to be a nice thing going for i e lowriding community. I liked the ideas and direction that i see so far


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry couldn't make this meeting, I'll be there for the next one.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

JRSLOLO65 said:


> Sorry couldn't make this meeting, I'll be there for the next one.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad everything is heading in the right direction. Supporting each other is what its all about.


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

Big John 69 said:


> This is going to be a nice thing going for i e lowriding community. I liked the ideas and direction that i see so far


 2X'S


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

FLYER SAYS 9AM BUT THE PARK OPENS AT 7:30AM SO GET THERE EARLY


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tweetis E Bird said:


> 2X'S


 Ttt


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


TTT What up Sporty


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal Fantasies will be joining!! Riverside and Palm Springs CHPTR...:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

eric0425 said:


> TTT What up Sporty


 What's up eric Spenca I didn't cee ur msgs sooner what's. Cracking how's the beautiful rag


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> What's up eric Spenca I didn't cee ur msgs sooner what's. Cracking how's the beautiful rag


 To the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Another Meeting that went well. We had 19 Clubs show up. We have started a Start up Committee of 5 members to start putting a visions statement and guildlines together. Our next meet will be anouced soon.Clubs in Attendance:Gangs to GraceOntario ClassicsDrifting on a MemoryOld SchoolE st CruizersLegacyReal ClassicsUniques IEGoodtimes IEKinfoke Old Style ClassicLatin LuxuryTruchaDukes SBLegendsStr8 TippinHater HuntazFine LifeLo NuestroThank You All for your input!!


 Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Since we have adopted the new name Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance, lets let this topic fade off and post up all new updates in the new topic!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

THE IELA is IS THE OFFICIAL NEW TITLE.


----------

